# 2013 Infiniti JX Priced At $40,450



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Infiniti has announced pricing for their new JX crossover with the FWD starting at $40,450 and the AWD priced from $41,550. Both models come with a 3.5L V6 powerplant with 265-hp and 248 lb-ft of torque.

The JX is packed with tons of Infiniti's newest technology features including the world's first Backup Collision Intervention technology. Infiniti also announced pricing for the options available for the all new crossover.

The JX will come standard with Intelligent-AWD, but optional packages will also be available and their pricing is as follows: Premium Package ($4,950), Theater Package ($1,700), Driver Assistance ($2,200), Deluxe Touring ($2,550), and Technology Package ($3,100).

The Premium Package includes an Infiniti Hard Drive Navigation System with an 8-inch touchscreen display that has plenty of features such as XM NavTraffic, Infiniti Voice Recognition and Streaming Audio via Bluetooth. Buyers will also get dual occupant memory seats, Enhanced Intelligent Key, outside mirrors with reverse tilt-down feature, Maple interior accents and auto-dimming inside mirror with HomeLink® Universal Transceiver.

More: *2013 Infiniti JX Priced At $40,450* on Autoguide.com


----------

